# mitre saw kick back



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

most likely you cant fix it, maybe a spindle bearing that is pressed on


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

You've obviously got a serious runout problem with the shaft or the bearing that will need to be fixed by the tool manufacturer's service center.


----------

